# steering wheel



## Lorrie Ann (Oct 14, 2004)

The silver on my steering wheel is peeling off. Anybody else had this happen? Did you get it fixed? How did they repair it? Thanks.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't heard of this happening to anyone, but I'd recommend taking it to the dealership for warranty repair, assuming it just happened and didn't occur as the result of a spill of some caustic substance (very unlikely). I'd think it might be difficult to touch up the silver on that material properly, and it should be covered.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

The leather started peeling on mine, but not the silver. The dealer was able to find another steering wheel with the blue stitching pretty quickly.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Lorrie Ann said:


> The silver on my steering wheel is peeling off. Anybody else had this happen? Did you get it fixed? How did they repair it? Thanks.


Found this on another site:

Paint Peeling from the Steerign Wheel Spokes (Replace Covers) #04-02-35-007 - (Apr 20, 2004)
Paint Peeling from the Steering Wheel Spokes (Replace Covers)
2004 Pontiac GTO

Condition
Some customers may comment that the silver paint is peeling from the spokes on the steering wheel.

Correction
Don't Do This
Do This

Replace Steering Wheel
Replace Covers


Remove the steering wheel. Refer to SI Document ID #1379596 and unscrew the covers from the wheel. Install the new covers and reinstall the wheel.

Parts Information
Part Number
Description

92147964
Cover, Steering Wheel OPG


Parts are currently available from GMSPO.

Warranty Information
For vehicles repaired under warranty, use:

Labor Operation
Description
Labor Time

E7020
Wheel, Steering --Replace
0.4 hr




GM bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service of a vehicle. Properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. See your GM dealer for information on whether your vehicle may benefit from the information.


----------



## Lorrie Ann (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I called the dealership and they say they have to replace the whole steering wheel.


----------

